# Northern MHF Meet up (Music, Uncle Norm Memorial) Attendees!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The following is an updated list of all the attendees for the May bank holiday Meet up at Croft near Darlington following on from this thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-154713.html

Below the list I have also explained a little bit more about the venue and what its all about.

There are quite a few maybes so it would be good if you could confirm if you're coming or not.

Confirmed

Rayrecrok
Barryd
HermanHymer 
Tugboat
Ardgour
Ramblefrog
Patp
Aldra
bulawayolass
Tucano
ardgour
peribro 
Kaytutt
Simandme
Mumoffive
bellabee
georgiemac
Sonesta
bigfrank3
alhod 
Ian_n_Suzy
suedew
lifestyle
H1-GBV
Phodetheus
makems

Unconfirmed

motormouth (maybe)
Rocles (maybe)
Coppo (maybe)
JLO (Maybe)
rosalan (maybe)
Jedi (maybe)
nicholsong (Maybe)
Bellabee (Maybe)
Glandwr possible

Apologies if I have you are on the wrong list or if I have missed you out as it's been a while now and the original thread went a bit bonkers.

Just to confirm for anyone who has not read about the venue and dates it is as follows

May bank Holiday 2nd to the 6th 2014 at Croft Working men's club near Darlington.

There is a huge rally field behind the club which will take up to 80 vans so we are ok for space. There are up to 30 hook-ups that will be made available.

Costs are as follows

£5 per night per van and a one off charge of £5 for your hookup should you want one.

Croft on Tees is lovely. Nice walks along a lovely part of the Tees, Lewis Carroll lived there and historians believe Lewis Carroll's Cheshire Cat in the book Alice in Wonderland was inspired by a carving in Croft Church.

Dogs are allowed onsite but must be kept on a lead at all times. Well behaved children are allowed in the club.

There is a bar and a function room which we will have full use of. As it's a music themed event they have no problems with us getting together to play in the field or in the function room where there is ample seating, a dance floor and a full stage with PA system although I was unable to determine just what type of PA system. Advice on that would be good. I have a 100w PA we could also take.

IF we want to we can take part in Bingo on the Saturday night and on the other evenings do what we like in the club. If we want to hold a quiz or just play some music either live or recorded that's up to us. Maybe we could even have a dance.

I am happy to look at putting a bus on into nearby Darlington (although it is on a bus route) and any other activities you may be interested in.

Here is the satellite view. Post code is DL2 2DA but the venue is the big field by the river. In the satellite view it looks like there is a rally in place.

http://goo.gl/maps/7SPrS

If you're interested in attending please post in this thread.

Can I ask that we keep this thread banter free please? Use the main thread for that. What I would like to keep this thread for is confirmations really.

Thanks very much


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry Barry, it sounds like it will be great fun and there's lots of you I'd love to meet and despite the offer of free diesel as compensation against potential disappointment :wink: it's just too far to make any sort of economic sense for us at the moment - Calais is closer 

Perhaps I can stay on the maybe list?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We also will be unable to be present at this momentous event, sadly the 1,000 km plus drive that it would entail each way rather precludes attendance......

We wish the assembled celebrities well for the event and will be thinking of you at the time.....

perhaps not a lot or frequently, but we will be thinking of you...... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry, a no from me. Off to Vancouver Island celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary.
Hope you all have a great time, sounds fun.
There's a good pub/restaurant nearby called the Chequers at Dalton on Tees and Croft Autodrome is also on the doorstep, not sure if there's any racing on that weekend though. And for any golfers, there's the newish course at Rockcliffe Park which is also a hotel/spa complex.
Richmond not too far away and is a lovely historic market town, or Northallerton of course, another nice market town with Barry's favourite shop, Lewis and Coopers.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Thanks Barry you finally got there, I had every faith in you.

And for those who are traveling a long way to get to the gig, another hour or so North will bring you into Northumberland the biggest secret in the UK with the best beaches in the UK.

Lots to see and do while there, thats what we will be doing when the meet is over for a few more days, traveling up to Seahouses for a gill or two in the Ship Inn and maybe stop off at Beadnell Camp site for a couple of days then up to Lindasfarne and on to Adrian's Wall and Kilder Water for a spot of wild camping, up to our elbows in nature..

There are more castles to visit than you can shake a stick at, all within a hour or less drive from Seahouses, oh and Craster kippers are just down the road, got to get some of those buggers :wink: ..

If you decide to go into Northumberland, keep your gob shut and don't tell everyone, it has to be our secret. :wink:    

ray


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you Barry for the effort and trouble you have gone to in arranging this music meet, it sounds like it will be a large and good one  
Unfortunately, we cannot confirm as it is about the time that we will be either away abroad or just about to go.
In reality, your ears, will be far better off without my screwing the cat singing to my guitar tunes :lol: Many years ago, I did play bass in a band and we gigged about three times per week for a few years, but again I never sung. Nowadays, as you know, I do play 6 string, but, only to myself and close family. I can shout at them when they cringe at my singing! I find that nowadays, I can't remember the chords, unless they are written down! Not much good on stage!
We have not set definite dates as yet ,because, we just can't decide where we are going, so things could change.
Anyway, once again, thank you for arranging this meet and we hope and trust, and expect, it will be extremely successful 8)


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

well done on organising the event of the year , I've not said anything before as we would have been away , but plans change and we will probably be still in the UK now , If thats the case we'll be there , I spent every wednesday night parked in Scotch Corner (northbound ) for 7 years so I know my way  ....Phil


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Barry Can you please put me on the maybe list,don`t normally plan that far ahead.

Thanks Les


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks folks 

I will amend the list accordingly when I get home (in Tescos car park Northallerton)

Good tips motormouth and ray.

Folks. You should look at the map. The venue is ideally suited for a trip to some of the loveliest parts of the uk. Yorkshire Dales, Lake District, York, yorks coast and Northumberland are a short drive. Oh and Gateshead where 747 lives. 

Good idea about croft circuit. I will check might be a race on. Haven't been for years


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Hi Barry
I'm on both of your lists - just confirming that we will be coming.
Thanks for all your trouble. We're really looking forward to it.
Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Barry, if by any chance we can make it, I will be happy to bang a few backing chords out  as long as they are simple M, m, or 7s or the same as bar chords.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have just realised that I cannot edit the first post in the thread to make the changes.

I dont want to keep reposting them everytime there is a change. 

I will try a thread asking for help and if that doesnt work report my own thread. 

Thanks for the responses and I am keeping an up to date list offline until I can change the original.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> Thank you Barry for the effort and trouble you have gone to in arranging this music meet, it sounds like it will be a large and good one
> Unfortunately, we cannot confirm as it is about the time that we will be either away abroad or just about to go.
> In reality, your ears, will be far better off without my screwing the cat singing to my guitar tunes :lol: Many years ago, I did play bass in a band and we gigged about three times per week for a few years, but again I never sung. Nowadays, as you know, I do play 6 string, but, only to myself and close family. I can shout at them when they cringe at my singing! I find that nowadays, I can't remember the chords, unless they are written down! Not much good on stage!
> We have not set definite dates as yet ,because, we just can't decide where we are going, so things could change.
> Anyway, once again, thank you for arranging this meet and we hope and trust, and expect, it will be extremely successful 8)


You have to attend! If only for the fact that it seems your singing is possibly worse than mine. You might make me sound good although I doubt it.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Will definitely be there Barry. 
I will sort out with you nearer the time what if any gear you need me to bring (mixer, speakers, mics, stands etc)
Mike


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Still hoping to be there - we have got a relatives operation coming up soon - if all goes well we will be there We will confirm ASAP. Marie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

makems said:


> Will definitely be there Barry.
> I will sort out with you nearer the time what if any gear you need me to bring (mixer, speakers, mics, stands etc)
> Mike


Good stuff. Much appreciated.

We will have a chat later.



georgiemac said:


> Still hoping to be there - we have got a relatives operation coming up soon - if all goes well we will be there We will confirm ASAP. Marie


Hope to see you there and I hope it all goes well for your relative.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Barry, can this not be done on the meets page, or do you need to be a rally whatssit?
Usually list of attendees comes up, with confirmed/not well it does on the rally ones. 
Really looking forward to it, may persuade John to bring banjo and/or guitar for when you need to empty the place :lol: :lol: If getting everyone out is a problem, I will sing.

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good stuff Sue. It's all in hand now so we should see it appear in the rally section soon.

Definately bring both and your singing can't be a bad as mine!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> your singing can't be a bad as mine!


Want a bet 

sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good! I just need to get Grath to come who also can't sing and I might start to sound alright.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Still hoping to come but will have to leave Sunday teatime - his lordship needs to go earn some money.
Can't play anything useful, used to sing but that was a long time ago, but I am married to an acoustics engineer if you need one (don't let him know that I told you 8O )
Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ardgour said:


> Still hoping to come but will have to leave Sunday teatime - his lordship needs to go earn some money.
> Can't play anything useful, used to sing but that was a long time ago, but I am married to an acoustics engineer if you need one (don't let him know that I told you 8O )
> Chris


Great. Hopefully we will have a proper list up soon.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

The event has now been listed as a proper Rally so can I ask all those who are attending to go to this link and enter your details. We should then eventually get a proper up to date list as to who is coming?

Just press the button at the bottom of the page to Reserve a place and enter a few details (which only the Rally officials will have access to).

Many thanks

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=521


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Please do not put any more names in this post, please post any comments on the Rally Page listed on the Home page. that way the forum is less confusing and will stay fixed on the page and Barry can keep his eye on it..

Barry if its ok with you I will ask for this thread to be locked to encourage people to post on the front page.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So am I not coming

Aldra


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

aldra said:


> So am I not coming
> 
> Aldra


Course you coming, you are the star attraction :lol:

Just add yourself to the rally page, the bit that states "I want to attend this rally or reserve me a place, something like that)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=521


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

an99uk said:


> Please do not put any more names in this post, please post any comments on the Rally Page listed on the Home page. that way the forum is less confusing and will stay fixed on the page and Barry can keep his eye on it..
> 
> Barry if its ok with you I will ask for this thread to be locked to encourage people to post on the front page.


Whatever you think best but maybe leave it for a day or two since I posted the link to the rally above as subscibers to this thread will get a email link to it. If that makes sense. 
:?

Thanks


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

barryd said:


> an99uk said:
> 
> 
> > Please do not put any more names in this post, please post any comments on the Rally Page listed on the Home page. that way the forum is less confusing and will stay fixed on the page and Barry can keep his eye on it..
> ...


Ok will leave it to you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Stuff it : :lol: :lol: 

I'm coming anyway

The dog from hell will be staying with Barry

Although I think Michelle will have him eating out of her hand in no time

Update

Don't approach Barry's van, dog on guard

Ours

No problem   

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

an99uk said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > an99uk said:
> ...


Actually I am being dumb. It doesnt matter if its closed as people will still see the link (I think). Its been a long day.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Stuff it : :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm coming anyway
> 
> ...


Good! Ill use him to keep all you rebels in line!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just a quick bump to remind all of you who have not already offically registered for this even to do so by visiting this page http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=521 and clicking the button at the bottom to reserve a place.

It would be good to know just how many are coming.

Thanks


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Barry, I reserved a place on the rally, can you swap me to the confirmed list please.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JLO said:


> Hi Barry, I reserved a place on the rally, can you swap me to the confirmed list please.


Good stuff! Scottie is the only one that can do this. Im sure he will catch up shortly and do it for you.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Definitely won't be coming  , I thought as much when you arranged the meet, which was why I did not book.
Just booked the ferry and we will be heading a few days earlier to Germany and where ever :lol: 
Anyway, you Guys have a great time, and no screwing the cat singing  Just as well I am not coming as extra heavy duty ear plugs would be needed  and that is just for me, so I can't hear myself :lol:


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry Barry, we are not going to be able to make it  
I have visitors arriving on 30th April and they are not leaving till 6th May so I will miss the chance to finally put a face to the name and madness :lol: 
Hope you all have fun
Chris


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Could you please put us down for this one.
Cheers
Jez


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

*f*

are we ok to arrive late Friday probably about 9.30pm, ?are the elecs being shared if not enough to go round ?

John


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

JLO said:


> Hi Barry, I reserved a place on the rally, can you swap me to the confirmed list please.


Confirmed now.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it's getting closer

And it is a memorial to uncle Norman 

So what are we doing??

Is there going to be a collection for a cancer fund? Or something else

What did Sandra say?

Did you manage to contact her Barry 

For me they are very special, only met them once but they left their friends to sit with us

They were so lovely

Aldra


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

barryd said:


> Just a quick bump to remind all of you who have not already offically registered for this even to do so by visiting this page http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=521 and clicking the button at the bottom to reserve a place.
> 
> It would be good to know just how many are coming.
> 
> Thanks


Done but cant confirm as I dont get notifications from the website.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Scottie should be able to confirm you Jezport


----------

